# Bianca's 'reactive dog' training



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca is doing really well with her training! We started a reactive dog class a few weeks ago and today was the second class with dogs. 
One thing we were doing for "homework" was to work on what the trained called 'relaxed downs' which is having your dog lay down in a relaxed way (as in, not a straight obedience-type down where they might jump up at any second) outside in front of your house or other places with distractions around. Yesterday I decided to walk her down to this dog park about a mile and half from my house. Then I had her lay down outside of the dog park about 20 feet away and I just relaxed with her and rewarded her for behaving (or to distract her if a dog came out of the dog park.) She did great, she didn't even bark once! I've also been working on acclimating her to the Halti because the trainer recommended them for class. I had put it on her a few times during walks so far but never connected the leash. On the walk back I put it on her and she was leaving it alone (not trying to paw it) so I decided to try attaching it to the leash, and she had no problem at all with that.

Today we had the dog class. We had class outside this time, first with the (three) dogs about 15 feet away from each other in the parking lot. The trainer had us practice play bows and relaxed down until the dogs were ignoring the other dogs, and then had us walk a few times across the parking lot and back. Bianca did really great. After that the trainer brought out a non-reactive dog and walked the dog around us. She even brought the dog within a few feet while we focused our dogs attention on us. Then we did a short training walk, and the trainer had us bring the dogs closer so we were about 5 feet apart (with the dogs basically in heel) and all the dogs did really well. She put Bianca in the middle because she said Bianca was being the calmest that day. Bianca did start to stare at the other dogs a few times but a "leave it" or saying her name brought her attention back to me each time. She had no "explosions" and at the end of the class the instructor said we did really great. I was very happy with the class! We have two more classes left but unfortunately I am going to miss the next one. We might take another set of classes after this though.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

WAY TO GO!!!!! I need that class! Can you send me a link or more info about it?!! The person we are working with is really nice but is not doing that kind of stuff with us. She's doing clicker training which is all well and good but SMART Gracie knows when she sees the clicker to respond (just like when she'd have the prong collar). I need to her internalize behaving.

I'm so happy for you and Bianca


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Good Job.Some day I hope to be at that point with Athena.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

That is fantastic! Boss has a hard time calming himself and focusing when he is on leash around other dogs so we could use a class like that also.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

This is the website for the place we've been going to training:
http://www.unleashedinevanston.com/training.php

The class we're in is the "Reactive Rover" class. They don't use a clicker but they do use a lot of treats to help associate other dogs with good things (and associate good things with paying attention to the owner instead of to the other dogs.)

I also recently got a book called "Control Unleashed" which is all about training your dog to be focused and obedient around other dogs or other distractions. It has some useful exercises/advice. It is partially focused on agility dogs but the exercises are good for any dog needing help with focus/control.
Some places actually have classes based on the "Control Unleashed" methods so if you can find one of those I would definitely take it.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

GRRRR...I was signed up for a control unleashed seminar on Saturday but I had surgery on Thursday and just wasn't up for it GRRRRRR.....now I wish I had hauled my butt there. Thanks for the info. The problem I'm having with the trainer I'm using is we're teaching Gracie tricks - fun, cute, and all that - but how is it going to settle her behavior around other dogs unless we actually go out and work around other dogs?!! Is it just me?!!!

Keep up the good work! Can't wait to hear about more progress


----------

